# New Rig



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Picked up my new Cuda today and ran into Fly Fishing Mike. Great to finally meet you in person and can't wait to get together and fish sometime.

Here it is, a great kayak to stand up and flyfish from.

http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2011/12/cuda-preview.html


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Enjoyed meeting you . . . . next time . . . . . on the water.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Killer new rig!!!!!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love to hear a full report on the Cuda once you've fished it a half dozen times. The Cuda looks big and slow, which is generally what you get with very stable kayaks. The Coosa was supposed to be very stable to fish from, but also somewhat slow (but maneuverable). We were talking on a kayak board about this boat but nobody had any experience with it.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Boboe said:


> I'd love to hear a full report on the Cuda once you've fished it a half dozen times. The Cuda looks big and slow, which is generally what you get with very stable kayaks. The Coosa was supposed to be very stable to fish from, but also somewhat slow (but maneuverable). We were talking on a kayak board about this boat but nobody had any experience with it.


 I'll put a report up after some trips in it. It's actually not big and slow. It's long and according to the dealers review it did 5.0 mph with him in it and the 140 tarp did 5.1, I will take the stability over speed any day, although speed is nice it is not necessary. The Coosa is extremely stable to fish from, I have fished standing up with the fly rod while in a current. I think the other great thing about these is the seat. It aids when you are fly fishing while seated due to the extra height.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Good deal. Looking forward to the report and the comparison to the Coosa.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice yak.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, I really like the built in fly rod stagers on both sides. Look at the picture and yoc can see the fly rod that I have strapped in the stager and completely protected. I usually carry two with me so now I won't have to worry about the one im not using.


----------

